# Fatties....where have you been all my life!



## spider-carb (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to say I'm very happy I found this forum. Without it I would of never found the awesomeness that is fatties!

So I finally got the chance to cook on my new reverse flow. Decided to make a couple pizza fatties.

I used Silverwolf636 write up and this is what I came up with.













IMAG1354_zpsb0ecac0a.jpg



__ spider-carb
__ Apr 19, 2014






I have to say I was very surprised I managed to weave bacon.













IMAG1355_zps719fb956.jpg



__ spider-carb
__ Apr 19, 2014






Rolled up and ready to go.













IMAG1356_zps7571f8a8.jpg



__ spider-carb
__ Apr 19, 2014






Took close to 3 hours at 250. Used the leftover bacon and wrapped the leftover mushrooms and pepperoni. 













IMAG1366_zps7582ba51.jpg



__ spider-carb
__ Apr 19, 2014






And the first cut.













IMAG1370_zps3db83b83.jpg



__ spider-carb
__ Apr 19, 2014






I have to figure out how to get the bacon burnt next time. But these things were fantastic! It was good to see my smoker maintained 250 degrees for it's first cook with little effort.


----------



## deuce (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks Great!! Nice job on the bacon weave! Fatties are AWESOME!!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that looks superb! You did great! How about putting them on a hot grill to crisp the bacon?


----------



## savupoika (Apr 21, 2014)

Good job, looks fatilicious!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice fatties man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   A pizza fatty is my favorite one


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 21, 2014)

That is gorgeous. Whoever invented the fatty should win a Nobel prize. No kidding.


----------



## spider-carb (Apr 22, 2014)

I was nice and took left overs to work. Received very good feed back.


----------

